# Ibs-d with extreme anxiety please help



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

What has some of you who have ibs-d with anxiety taken to help with the anxiety part that hasn't given you terrible side-effects. I have an appt next week so I want to do some research before hand. I take Librium as needed but my anxiety is just crazy. I stress and am anxious over everything in my life. My mind never shuts down it just goes and goes and I can't take it anymore. Please any advice of what others take without the weight gain or sex drive disappearing or hell coming off of the meds please let me know.


----------

